# Missing kid, what's your thoughts?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

So surely we've all heard about this kid in the news that's gone missing...

http://news.sky.com/story/1196463/mikaeel-kular-search-enters-second-day

What's peoples thoughts?

Personally i think there's something a bit dodgy about it all, the kids 3 years old, my 4 year old would sh*t his pants at the thought of wondering aroung the streets on his own in the middle of the night (or atleast i hope he would)


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Too right, my 7 year old would never leave the house even.

At 3 she couldn't even unlock the door.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Something strange here... Have a feeling a family member has something to do with it.

Apparently the kid has been spotted several times too, really strange.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Parents! Most of these cases come out the parents are at fault. Sad but true


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

He has been taken almost definately. So for 2 days a little kid has been wondering the streets and just so happens that nobody has spotted him and picked him uo. Bull****. If i saw that kid on his own i would bung him in the boot and drive him straight to the popo station not let him get on his way. Poor little guy.


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Definitely suspect.

Why would your front door not be locked.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Parents! Most of these cases come out the parents are at fault. Sad but true


yeah true, seem to be some similarities between this and the shannon matthews story.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> yeah true, seem to be some similarities between this and the shannon matthews story.


Unfortunate accidents at home causing the child to die is a predicament parents find themselves in and don't want to admit it in most of these cases. Sad which ever way it comes out as this lad is a small child..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know many kids that young that can dress themselves and open a front door as appears to be the theory currently being proposed.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

What I don't understand is the fact the last time the parents saw him they was putting him to bed !

What do you go to bed in? Jimjams

Now when the report was filed they said he would be wearing trainers jeans and some sort of top?

Now the kids either got up got completely dressed by itself then gone out for a walk ???

Would a kidnapper stop to dress the kid???

All sounds weird


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

it'll be a custody battle between the parents I think.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dad took him away. Reason being they reported early on that the bairn was half Pakistani and I thought it was a bit wrong to even mention it. They then started mentioning his dad and how the police have been called to him in the past. Sounds to me like they know and are just drip feeding info in order not to give too much away


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Just hope he's found safe ,, absolutely terrifying


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:



> Dad took him away. Reason being they reported early on that the bairn was half Pakistani and I thought it was a bit wrong to even mention it. They then started mentioning his dad and how the police have been called to him in the past. Sounds to me like they know and are just drip feeding info in order not to give too much away


This, the police / press must think we're f**king stupid if they want us to believe this kid got up, dressed himself, then decided to go out for a walk.

Don't even know why they involve the public, the popo probably already know of his fate or who has him.

Let's hope the kid turns up safe somewhere though.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

buzzzbar said:


> it'll be a custody battle between the parents I think.


this


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Father. Trying to abscond to Pakistan. Case closed just got to find the kid now. All airports, tunnels, ports etc all on high alert for the little fella. just a matter of time. I'm not too worried.

BTW, I have a 3yo boy of my own.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

hang the dad by the balls for 2 days without water and food and he will admit that he did it himself... no need to waste time and energy to investigate the issue!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The moment I heard this on the radio yesterday morning family jumped to mind. I would have thought that anyway, but hearing his Asian name reinforced it slightly. Only because Asian families can be big with hierarchical elements I don't particularly understand.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

teramobil said:


> hang the dad by the balls for 2 days without water and food and he will admit that he did it himself... no need to waste time and energy to investigate the issue!


LOL, you'd probably admit to taking him if you were strung up by the balls for 2 days :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if the rents are going through a separation it`ll be the dad for sure. prolly got his brother to take the kid during the night


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> LOL, you'd probably admit to taking him if you were strung up by the balls for 2 days :lol:


nah, i would never admit to something that i haven't done even if my life is in danger! but i know what you mean though! LOL the bastard has to admit it.... and the only way to make him admit is by inflicting pain upon him.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

teramobil said:


> nah, i would never admit to something that i haven't done even if my life is in danger! but i know what you mean though! LOL the bastard has to admit it.... and the only way to make him admit is by inflicting pain upon him.


You should be in the Special Forces mate, you could teach them how to withhold info during interrogation if your that good. As even they know they will break sooner or later for them it's a case if holding out for as long as possible but not indefinitely.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Kid is bound for Pakistan - Probably on a similar looking kids passport.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

My guess it has something to do with his dad. Not up to date with the whole story apart from when he went missing. Saw a paper at work, picture of him and the mum. His mum with make up, bit of a smirk on her face. If this was my kid I would look as if i just got bummed by mike Tyson. There is no way that the kid got himself dressed and went away. My godson is 3 he cannot tie his own shoes and the last thing he grabs when he wants out is his coat. Not trying to be racist here, but heard that his dad is Pakistani... It's not like there has never been a case of a Pakistani parent that didnt take his kid back to their homeland without the permission of the other half or ex.

When my son goes to bed, he gets tucked in and I check sporadically until I go to bed. The doors are locked same for the windows, keys are in my pocket and the baby monitor next to my bed.

Apart from the Mccann family, I thought this would have been standard practise?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've only heard little bit about it on radio but straight away I said parents, something not right about it all


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

This is 100 meters along the street from my work and not far from where I live

There is alot that the media havent told us.

Seen alot on FB from people that know the family and its a bit fcuked up

Definitely dodgy!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> This is 100 meters along the street from my work and not far from where I live
> 
> There is alot that the media havent told us.
> 
> ...


You got any other info that the media arent telling us?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I read on FB that The boy missing and his sister were taken off the mother for a year and a half and given to foster parents she only got them back last summer. Apperently she used to go out and leave them in the house as babies etc...

Source - A friend of said foster parents


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Alot of people are giving up their time to go out looking for this kid ................that I think the Mother has the answer to!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm confused as to why the police keep saying that there's no evidence of any crime being committed.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm confused as to why the police keep saying that there's no evidence of any crime being committed.


Probably because they know the kid has been legally taken by one of the parents and not kidnapped (or worse) by a stranger.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Parents did it, I'm surprised betfair don't have something for this sort of eventuality, 10-1 says parents face 1st degree murder within the month


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dad.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Alot of people are giving up their time to go out looking for this kid ................that I think the Mother has the answer to!


Sounds similar to that scummy family that pretended the daughter was kidnapped when she was really under the bed


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

leedsgains said:


> Definitely suspect.
> 
> Why would your front door not be locked.


So the police can come in at 4am and wake you up to tell you you left the door open I believe


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Probably because they know the kid has been legally taken by one of the parents and not kidnapped (or worse) by a stranger.


Of course - that makes sense.

Bit blonde this afternoon.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

"He normally sleeps in the same room as his twin sister, police said, but was alone on Wednesday." Why? no mention of it.

The kid has been sighted a number of times by members of the public. I wonder what goes through the minds of people to report it to the police and continue with their daily lives. Scar on the nose and a mouthsore... a pretty good description.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Radioactive Man said:


> "He normally sleeps in the same room as his twin sister, police said, but was alone on Wednesday." Why? no mention of it.
> 
> The kid has been sighted a number of times by members of the public. I wonder what goes through the minds of people to report it to the police and continue with their daily lives. Scar on the nose and a mouthsore... a pretty good description.


A woman from told me there was a sighting in a local park at 7.30am she said she was there at 7.30am with her wee boy and there was no other people in sight lol I think people just report sightings for the sake of it sometimes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Something really really stinks about all this.

Not been to nursery in weeks apparently.

I don't care about the who's, where's and why for's, all l want is for him to be safe..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Isn't it that time of year when the McCann's take their annual skiing trip to Scotland?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

leedsgains said:


> Definitely suspect.
> 
> Why would your front door not be locked.


Exactly.. this is what I was thinking:confused1:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Milky said:


> Something really really stinks about all this.
> 
> Not been to nursery in weeks apparently.
> 
> I don't care about the who's, where's and why for's, all l want is for him to be safe..


This.

Also, if and when the lad is found, I hope social services do a thorough job of ensuring the remainder of his childhood is better than reports suggest it has been thus far.

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have kids!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kids go missing everyday & its HORRIBLE to say he least. Just last year over 80 thousand children alone in china were abducted & never seen again. Why people would do this is beyond me.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Kids go missing everyday & its HORRIBLE to say he least. Just last year over 80 thousand children alone in china were abducted & never seen again. Why people would do this is beyond me.


Isn't that because they want a different kid?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Isn't that because they want a different kid?


That & their organs they will slice a kid up np down there


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Parents did it, I'm surprised betfair don't have something for this sort of eventuality, 10-1 says parents face 1st degree murder within the month


What the odd's on a banned UKM member having done it?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

----


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Kids go missing everyday & its HORRIBLE to say he least. Just last year over 80 thousand children alone in china were abducted & never seen again. Why people would do this is beyond me.


80,000???? Do they not have any law in china?? I know the population is pretty large but that's a lot of kids to just disappear.

Parents are only meant to have 1 kid each as well, that's 160,000 mums and dads not doing their jobs, you sure??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I really hope that the little guy is alive.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> 80,000???? Do they not have any law in china?? I know the population is pretty large but that's a lot of kids to just disappear.
> 
> Parents are only meant to have 1 kid each as well, that's 160,000 mums and dads not doing their jobs, you sure??


Yep and doctors pronouncing their kids dead the parents dont get to see the body (kids alive) And their organs get harvested or the kid goes away for adoption.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep and doctors pronouncing their kids dead the parents dont get to see the body (kids alive) And their organs get harvested or the kid goes away for adoption.


And I bet they can't even tell as they all look the same?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> And I bet they can't even tell as they all look the same?


Nah i was married to one trust me they are not all the same lol.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> So surely we've all heard about this kid in the news that's gone missing...
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1196463/mikaeel-kular-search-enters-second-day
> 
> ...


sad as it is...load of ****, someone close to him knows whats happened. he's gonna be buried and hidden by now sadly


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Have they checked under the bed?

Joking aside hope the lads fine but the police should be following Shannon Mathews patterns or style of abduction.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have they checked under the bed?
> 
> Joking aside hope the lads fine but the police should be following Shannon Mathews patterns or style of abduction.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> And I bet they can't even tell as they all look the same?


There was JUST A DOCTOR convicted of it if you have doubts search for it the case is recent. The guy has been sentence to death.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Chinese_milk_scandal



> Health Minister Chen Zhu stated tainted milk formula had "sickened more than 6,200 children, and that more than 1,300 others, mostly newborns, remain hospitalised with 158 suffering from acute kidney failure".


Money talks real loud over there.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe the family were brought over by a gang who organised them work, a lot of them have their passports taken when they get here and have to work for pennies to pay back the costs of getting them here.

Sometimes the people brought over do a runner and go find work for more pay, the gangs will look for them and will do something as ugly as this if they manage to find them.

I used to live in Czech Republic and saw a lot of organised crime relating to people smuggling and or work syndicates and i know for a fact the same things happen here.

Anyway its a sick world sadly.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope the little fella is OK

I suspect he won't be


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Lets look on the bright side guys for now.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder if Gerry and Kate McCann were babysitting


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:no:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

So this kid normally sleeps in a bedroom with his sister, but on this night he was in in his own. Says last time they saw him was at 9pm,when they put him to bed... then said he was wearing trainers, jeans and what ever else..hmmmmm well that dosnt sound weird.

Add this to the fact, the building has one exit. Not only is the entrance/exit door heavy. But there's also a camera attached to the wall looking at the door. So, it's pretty obvious the police have checked that, if they have they would definitely know if they saw a 3 year old walking out on his own, or with someone. But still they have not mentioned what they saw..

My youngest is 3 and there is no way on earth he would go anywhere in his own in the dark. He would stay exactly where he is and cry.

I hope they find him, as a dad to young boys couldn't bare to think what my kids would be going through if this was them. But that been said, there's something defiantly fishy about all this. Personally IMO, the parents know where he is


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently when a child goes missing the parents and immediate family are always the first suspects.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

somethings not right. but time will tell.

Hope for the little boy he is ok


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Well someones been nicked for it. This could get interesting


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

What with the lack of description of the suspect and the alacrity that is clearly someone in her immediate family.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Really **** *turns on Sky news*


Don't think we'll find anything out for a while. Bairn not seen at nursery since before xmas. Could have been gone a while. Hope it's a family dispute and he's been whisked away somewhere


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Wonder if Gerry and Kate McCann were babysitting


Still laughing from reading this


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Body recovered.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Body recovered.


Never! Where you got this from dude?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

**** just seen it. ****in terrible news. Didn't expect that at all


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Sky news mate. In hindsight when they said there was a "criminal motive" they probably knew for some time he wasn't alive. More like the person they detained told them he was dead a while back.

You tend to find that when a child goes missing the police put a "positive" spin on it and avoid any negative connotations until the last possible moment. I remember when they were looking for April Jones, they didn't state anything remotely negative for weeks.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just saw this on the BBC news app as well. [email protected]


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's his mother arrested. No surprise there


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> It's his mother arrested. No surprise there


Were u see this mate?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

It's on Sky News


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> It's on Sky News


Just seen it there, f*ckin sick world we live in


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

A mother killing her kid alone is almost unheard of.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't imagine why the mother would of done this.. Sickening.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> Can't imagine why the mother would of done this.. Sickening.


she has other children so makes u wonder why she would kill just one of them


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

The whole 'last time I saw him he was in bed' is BS. First thing my kid dies when he wakes up is try to fine me or his mum. If he can't find us, he runs about screaming. He wouldn't think ah yeah, I'll nip to tesco!

Nothing surprises me in these types of stories, we've had a guy kill a girl he knew and helped look for her, a mum hide her kid and act like she was lost and a couple torch their kids in an attempt to stitch up an ex lover.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

From a Sky reporter ;

"was known to social services in Fife."


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-25790820

Great, Fife...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

First thing I did when I woke up was check this. I have a 3yo boy and he is my life.

Mother is a sick fck and wants hanging. Was she a smackhead, alckie??


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Body found http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-25790820 very sad news, poor fella


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Apologiess just seen someone already posted this


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Rip poor little fella. Makes me so sad.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sickening ... It never crossed my mind he was killed


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Terrible :no:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Grim, really grim. I'm sure more facts will be leaked out over time regarding the mothers past and any drug abuse etc. A sane mother doesn't kill her own child.

Maybe it was 'to get back at' the dad, who knows, very very sad whatever has happened.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just seen this, sad sad news, unfortunately I think we all expected a body to be recovered at some point but the mother bit is a bit of a twist.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's see if anyone holds their hands up for falsely accusing the father just because he was Pakistani.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

The found a body this morning and the mother has been detained for questioning


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

L11 said:


> Let's see if anyone holds their hands up for falsely accusing the father just because he was Pakistani.


It was the first thing that crossed my mind if i'm honest buddy.

I thought maybe there was a custody issue and the dad had taken the boy to Pakistan. Kinda wish I was right after hearing this morning's news.

We all have our little preconceived ideas. Anyone who says they don't is a straight up liar!


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Such sad news. To be honest when I heard he was missing I knew he was dead.

It's a real shame, disgusting how somebody could even think of harming a kid.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

spod said:


> It was the first thing that crossed my mind if i'm honest buddy.
> 
> I thought maybe there was a custody issue and the dad had taken the boy to Pakistan. Kinda wish I was right after hearing this morning's news.
> 
> We all have our little preconceived ideas. Anyone who says they don't is a straight up liar!


Didnt follow the story much myself but this is exactly what I assumed, nothing to apologise for, guess it makes me a racist for even thinking it

Rip to the young un, heartbreaking


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

it didnt add up from the start, poor little fella


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

spod said:


> I thought maybe there was a custody issue and the dad had taken the boy to Pakistan. Kinda wish I was right after hearing this morning's news.


This is going to sound sarcastic but it isn't: I've clearly missed a massive bit of information because I have absolutely no idea how you deduced that based on the information we've been given.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

So fu.cking sad. What sort of bas.tard does this to a 3yr old child


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

spod said:


> It was the first thing that crossed my mind if i'm honest buddy.
> 
> I thought maybe there was a custody issue and the dad had taken the boy to Pakistan. Kinda wish I was right after hearing this morning's news.
> 
> We all have our little preconceived ideas. Anyone who says they don't is a straight up liar!


X2


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sickening


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if they`e known to social services its probably another case of abuse that went too far. like that little polish boy that was being abused my his mum and her bf

all the signs were there beforehand but noone stepped in


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

L11 said:


> This is going to sound sarcastic but it isn't: I've clearly missed a massive bit of information because I have absolutely no idea how you deduced that based on the information we've been given.


X2


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

L11 said:


> This is going to sound sarcastic but it isn't: I've clearly missed a massive bit of information because I have absolutely no idea how you deduced that based on the information we've been given.


Doesn't sound sarcastic at all fella. Which part are you on about?

The thinking the boy may have been taken to Pakistan bit from articles such as this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-10792704

...which, in a nutshell describes the growing trend of kids being taken overseas by a parent. It states 'There were 146 such cases - out of 213 to all countries - compared with 105 the previous year. The highest number of cases related to Pakistan.'

Or the bit about wishing I was right?? ....That I kinda deduced from the police finding the body of a young boy in the area this morning and calling off the search.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Social services involved. Can see drug addiction and mental health issues being the reason this family was on their radar.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

another small child that should'nt of been in a situation that ends with his life....

social services needs improving imo


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

So they have found him dead and his mother has been detained. Said from that start one of the parents did it, was to much weird **** around it all.

Poor lad, 3 years old and not even lived his life yet.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Very tragic end to this thread, think we all head that horrible feeling something like this would be the result


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Bro was on one of the search teams and he's in a bit of a state after the latest developments, child killers should be put to death.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sad ending to the story @L11 stop pulling the race card :lol:

Infact you kind of remind me of this guy.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Sad ending to the story @L11 stop pulling the race card :lol:
> 
> He ain't pulling the race card, people were jumping to conclusions blaming the dad etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

spod said:


> Doesn't sound sarcastic at all fella. Which part are you on about?
> 
> The thinking the boy may have been taken to Pakistan bit from articles such as this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-10792704
> 
> ...


So we were all correct to assume what we did. Thought so.

I'm not PC so dont give two fcks what people think, there are facts and bollox. Thanks for providing the facts and not bollox like @L11 did.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks for providing the facts and not bollox like @L11 did.


What the f*ck are you talking about?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

People desperately trying to find racism where there is none.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

L11 said:


> What the f*ck are you talking about?


"Let's see if anyone holds their hands up for falsely accusing the father just because he was Pakistani."

Pure sh1te, PC bollox, what point were you trying to make?

Because of the probability of the facts and figures, people were deducing what may have happened.

I accused the father. Why, because of the probabilities of what may have happened.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Pure sh1te, PC bollox, what point were you trying to make?
> 
> .


That you were wrong. Its pretty simple isn't it..?

Its no big deal mate sometimes we get things wrong.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

In the disappearance of a child where one parent is/was a foreign national, or has strong links with another country, it is sensible to investigate/suspect the most likely possibilities first. No racism at all.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

L11 said:


> That you were wrong. Its pretty simple isn't it..?
> 
> Its no big deal mate sometimes we get things wrong.


I'm big enough to hold my hands up this time but if I retain my beliefs, I will be right more than wrong, as established by the facts.

That is why the majority held that view.

Can't you understand that?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'm big enough to hold my hands up this time but if I retain my beliefs, I will be right more than wrong, as established by the facts.
> 
> That is why the majority held that view.
> 
> Can't you understand that?


The only thing I don't understand is why you decided to @ mention me saying I was chatting bull0cks, but then go on to hold your hands up anyway :confused1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Social services in incompetence shocker.

They are a disgrace.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

L11 said:


> The only thing I don't understand is why you decided to @ mention me saying I was chatting bull0cks, but then go on to hold your hands up anyway :confused1:


Quite simple, can't believe you don't know.

You are the only one to pull the race card.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Quite simple, can't believe you don't know.
> 
> You are the only one to pull the race card.


Can't believe I didn't know what..?

I didn't pull any race card, here are the facts

- You and few others automatically assumed it was the father because he was Pakistani

- You were wrong

- I wondered if anyone was going to admit they were wrong

- You seemed to take it personally, most likely because you feel stupid.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

L11 said:


> Can't believe I didn't know what..?
> 
> I didn't pull any race card, here are the facts
> 
> ...


OK, so the facts borne out my assumptions and blew yours out of the water.

Why would I feel stupid?

I would feel stupid if I didn't believe in the facts..........


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

L11 said:


> Can't believe I didn't know what..?
> 
> I didn't pull any race card, here are the facts
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> OK, so the facts borne out my assumptions and blew yours out of the water.
> 
> Why would I feel stupid?
> 
> I would feel stupid if I didn't believe in the facts..........


What facts? The *only* fact you based your assumption on, was that the father was Pakistani.. As far as I'm aware there hasn't even been any confirmation that there was a custody battle!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

L11 said:


> Can't believe I didn't know what..?
> 
> I didn't pull any race card, here are the facts
> 
> ...


Or another way to look at it is ....no one thought the child had been killed ( by his mother ? )

I did think ...I wonder if their separated and the dads took him abroad ?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I think people would have made the same assumption had he been French, Chinese, or American.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Or another way to look at it is ....no one thought the child had been killed ( by his mother ? )
> 
> I did think ...I wonder if their separated and the dads took him abroad ?


This was my first concern as there was very little " real " information coming out, plus the fact it was pretty quickly established he couldn't have got out on his own with the height of the locks.

I also only realised today she was Pakistani, l actually thought they were Romanian, possibly Polish..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

2004mark said:


> The moment I heard this on the radio yesterday morning family jumped to mind. I would have thought that anyway, but hearing his Asian name reinforced it slightly. Only because Asian families can be big with hierarchical elements I don't particularly understand.


Racist


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't wanna turn this thread into a racial debate. I think political correctness has it's place, but for people to pretend they don't have preconceived ideas based on race is simply dishonest.

I certainly have prejudged opinions based on race, but i'm honest enough to say so.

For instance, I truly believe that the winner of the 2016 Olympic men's 100m final will be a black fella, most likely with West Indian heritage.

I also believe the winner of next year's World's Strongest Man will be a white fella with a European background.

I believe these things based on the things I've seen and had experience of. They are assumptions based overwhelmingly on race. Prejudices, if you like.

I may be wrong.....but if I am, I won't feel stupid.

Now, I never concluded the father was responsible for the lad's disappearance, but because of his race (and the fact that I was aware of previous similar cases of apparent child abduction - see the article I quoted) I was more open to the possibility that the father may have had some involvement in it.

The father may well be totally innocent, but mine was an entirely logical though process.

L11, we may not agree on this issue, but this forum is an arena where we can exchange different views in a friendly manner. That being said, i'm gonna give you some reps for arguing your point well.

That's all I gotta say on it TBH so i'm out.

At the end of the day, an innocent young boy is no longer with us.

RIP little man.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just heard on Sky News the Mccann's are being interviewed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l never thought it could have been the father because of race, l thought it purely because at no point was the father mentioned in any of the reports.

Lets be honest it happens a lot.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> FTR l never thought it could have been the father because of race, l thought it purely because at no point was the father mentioned in any of the reports.
> 
> Lets be honest it happens a lot.


The boy looks Turkish , Armenian , Lebanese , Arab , this happens with kids when they split up with their British wives .


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

ba baracuss said:


> Social services in incompetence shocker.
> 
> They are a disgrace.


Come one man there's always going to be one retarded family that slips through the net, think about all the scum and filth they have to deal with on a daily basis


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

L11 said:


> What facts? The *only* fact you based your assumption on, was that the father was Pakistani.. As far as I'm aware there hasn't even been any confirmation that there was a custody battle!


This is becoming fckin painfull, please....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-10792704

Where does that report state custody battle??

I look forward to your response....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> This is becoming fckin painfull, please....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-10792704
> 
> ...


When did I state there was a custody battle?

Am I missing something?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Its bollox been made out to be a racist for thinking the father might have had something to do with it, ive been busy the last few days so only caught the one report on the news, which from what i gathered, that the dad was no longer with the mother, and was a Pakistani, and the kid had vanished without a trace, going on from what happens regular in the past with Pakistanis taking there kids abroad when things dont work out its a safe assumption to make, then again ya know what they say about assumptions


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Guys I know people from the family, and I won't say much on the subject other than pointing the finger at anyone is at best premature. You don't know the facts, the history or anything else other than what the media is allowed to report. So it's best we all let the police do their job and let justice and the courts decide guilt.

This is a tough time for the family members involved. Most of whom are in a complete state of shock. I should know I just spoke to them


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Guys I know people from the family, and I won't say much on the subject other than pointing the finger at anyone is at best premature. You don't know the facts, the history or anything else other than what the media is allowed to report. So it's best we all let the police do their job and let justice and the courts decide guilt.
> 
> This is a tough time for the family members involved. Most of whom are in a complete state of shock. I should know I just spoke to them


Anything you can let us know that the media arent sharing?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> Anything you can let us know that the media arent sharing?


Mate that would be silly and disrespectful to friends. What I will say is the police are following other lines of enquiry. My friend has a nightmare day today and tomorrow he has to identify. Not a good day for all concerned.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

shes now been charged


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Purple Aki did it


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

L11 said:


> Can't believe I didn't know what..?
> 
> I didn't pull any race card, here are the facts
> 
> ...


Just a heads up. I mentioned the word "pakistani" because I thought it was out of order they should mention that off the cuff. I don't see why it would matter what race they were and they mentioned it so early on. I was a bit miffed they said it to be honest

They mentioned the dad on the second day. They banged on about him and how he had bother with the police in the past. They also said they were investigating the immediate family. Based on the above (not the Pakistani ****... that means nothing to no one) then people are going to think of the dad


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Disgusting! Poor wee lad taken by the one that he trusted the most! I hope that evil cow gets tortured in jail!

Hundreds of folk down here turned up for a memorial earlier was nice to see people coming together like that.

The mothers Facebook was found I saw a photo of her with tons of comments from people expressing their disgust. Then the odd one from the hippy cnuts saying innocent till proven guilty.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Disgusting! Poor wee lad taken by the one that he trusted the most! I hope that evil cow gets tortured in jail!
> 
> Hundreds of folk down here turned up for a memorial earlier was nice to see people coming together like that.
> 
> The mothers Facebook was found I saw a photo of her with tons of comments from people expressing their disgust. Then the odd one from the hippy cnuts saying innocent till proven guilty.


What's that got to do with hippy? Lol she is innocent til proven guilty. Don't see the issue with people waiting a little longer until they start the oh I'd love to be locked in a room with her comments


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been thinking about this and the disagreement with L11.

Ethnic or racial profiling is a tool which is used at all forms of government and policing. e.g.

"Operation Trident or Trident, was a Metropolitan Police Service unit targeting gun crime in London, with special attention being placed on shootings relating to the illegal sale of drugs, and crime in Afro-Caribbean communities."

Racialist against Afro-Caribbean communities? Of course not, as the facts, numbers and probabilities spell out.

Just as in this case and the facts presented above.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW, sorry to sidetrack the thread and RIP little man.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, sorry to sidetrack the thread and RIP little man.


Youve nothing to be sorry about pal, forums are for discussion. @L11 whats your take on it? 

Cant beat a good debate.


----------

